# General > Genealogy >  Deaths/burials in Dunnet Parish

## Durran

During my 36 years of researching my Caithness roots, I have recorded a lot of information in various forms. Some of you may be interested in the index to deaths/burials in Dunnet Parish that I have compiled. It has come from two sources.

The first is the OPR and from it I have 152 entries starting with Barbara Diren, a child, who died in Greenland 12 Sep 1751 and ending with Helen Bruce, of Ham, who died 15 May 1756.

The second is the receipt book from the Kirk Session Records which records 445 payments relating to the ringing of the bell (6d), the use of a shroud (1/6d) and a coffin at 3/- each. This starts in 7 July 1786, when the bell was rung for Jean Baillie, right through to 31 December 1846, when a coffin was made for James Brodie of Skarfskerry.

From this source I discovered that my 3xGreat Grandfather Donald Durran(d) was buried in Dunnet Churchyard on New Year's Day in 1829 as the family paid 6d for the bell to be rung. Where the family could not afford to erect a headstone, this is a very valuable source for family historians. If anyone thinks they might have a family member dying in Dunnet during the periods indicated, I am quite happy to look through the index for them.

Regards,

John

----------


## Rosemary Skea

Morning John.  I would like to take up your kind offer and ask you to look for James Budge.  He died between 1841 and 1851 I think. 
Many thanks

Rosemary

----------


## Durran

Morning Rosemary,

I presume the James Budge you are interested in appeared in the 1841 census. If so, the James Budge, whose family paid for the bell to be rung and for a mort cloth, and was buried 12 January 1836, may not be the man you are looking for.

Other Budge burials recorded are as follows:-

Alexander (Brough) - 18 September 1752
Alexander [Coffin] - 14 August 1834
Alexander [Bell] - 4 September 1839
Child of Betty [Internment] - 10 July 1839
Isobel (Nether Greenland) - 26 October 1754
James (Wester) [Bell and Mort Cloth] - 23 February 1805

Regards,
John

----------


## susan.leith

Hi John

Thank you for your kind offer. I would be very interested in any Stewart, McLean or McRae entries. These are not common names in Caithness, so I'm 
guessing you won't have too many references. The familes concerned were cleared from Assynt around 1820 and settled in Dunnet.

Susan

----------


## Durran

Hi Susan,

Of the three names you are interested in only McLean appears. Both were for the cost of the Bell and Mort Cloth, a total of 2/-.


1. Wife of Donald McLean - 3 September 1791. A bit early for you.
2. Murdoch McLean - 23 February 1837. That could be one of yours.

Unfortunately there are no ages noted on any of the records.

John

----------


## Rosemary Skea

Yes you are right.  James was my gggrandfather and I was so hoping that you would have his burial details.  Thank you for your reply.

Rosemary

----------


## penali

Hi John, 

What a kind offer - hopefully you will be able to help me.  

 I am looking for some info on any Simpson records you may have come across in your research.  Particulrarly a Walter and a George Simpson they lived at Sinnegoe/Brough.  
I don't have any dates for George I believe him to be older than Walter.  Walter's youngest child was born in 1805.  
thanks and kind regards

----------


## Durran

Hi Penali,


You are in luck. There are 8 entries with the name Simpson and I am fairly confident that most of them relate to the family you are researching.

In date order, they are: -

16 Feb 1752 - John Simpson of Barrock
15 Dec 1753 - Elspeth Simpson (a child) of Sinnigoe
31 Jan 1795 - Walter Simpson [Bell & Mort Cloth]
7 Oct 1796 - James Simpson [Bell & Mort Cloth]
2 July 1803 - Margaret Simpson [Mortcloth]
14 Aug 1834 - Son of Walter Simpson [Bell & Mort Cloth]
 31 Dec 1836 - Matthew Simpson [Funeral Expenses]
18 Sep 1837 - Matthew Simpson [Coffin]

Dates for Walter's death in 1795 could be a problem, unless his father (or uncle) was also called Walter.

Regards,

John

----------


## penali

Hi John, 
HUGE thanks that was very helpful and thankyou for the prompt reply. 

I have 11 Walter Simpsons so far so it's highly possible that a father or uncle had the same name
Kind regards

----------


## Tricia

Hi John
Looking for any MORE family.
Could be similar spelling MOAR MOIR MOOR MOORE etc
I don't imagine many.
Tricia

----------


## Durran

Hi Tricia,

Only two entries with the surname spelled as MOIR.

1. 15 May 1801 - William Moir [3/- for a Coffin]
2. 4 April 1837 - James Moir of Lochend [6d for the Bell to be rung + 1/6d for a Mort Cloth]

Hope they ring a bell.
John

----------


## Tricia

> Hi Tricia,
> 
> Only two entries with the surname spelled as MOIR.
> 
> 1. 15 May 1801 - William Moir [3/- for a Coffin]
> 2. 4 April 1837 - James Moir of Lochend [6d for the Bell to be rung + 1/6d for a Mort Cloth]
> 
> Hope they ring a bell.
> John


Thanks John
They certainly "ring a Bell" ...  it is most likely the my More/Moir family who were in Lochend as some stage
eg   Baptisms 
4 July 1783	George	M	to  James	MOAR Euphan	SINCLAIR	Lochend
11 June 1790 James	M	to  James	MOIR	Euphemia	SINCLAIR	Lochend	wit	Robt Falconer and Donald McFerron witness

They were also at Greenland.

I need to dig further to find which William and James this would refer to.
Thanks again
Tricia
born a MORE in Wick.

----------


## Kris

Hi John
      could you check for Dundas/Dundass/Dass please.
thank you
Kris

----------


## Durran

Hi Kris,

Eight entries for you.

Dundas:
Catherine - 1 July 1838 [3/- for Coffin]
George (of Wester) - 13 February 1807 [2/- for Bell and Mort Cloth]
George - 26 April 1837 [6d for Bell]
James - 31 January 1807 [2/- for Bell and Mort Cloth]
John (of Skarfskerry) - 29 December 1808 [2/- for Bell and Mort Cloth]
Margaret - 2 March 1794 [3/- for Coffin]

Dundass:
Elspet - 13 June 1815 [3/- for Coffin]
James - 20 March 1795 [6d for Bell]

Regards, John

----------


## Kris

Thanks for that John

Kris

----------


## davelna

Morning John.  I would like to take up your kind offer and ask you to look for John Ross and his wife Margaret Sinclair.  They lived in Dunnet earlt 1800`s.
Many thanks
David

----------


## Durran

Hi David,

Two entries for John Ross. None for his wife Margaret, either under her own name, or as wife of or widow of John Ross. The second entry sounds like your John.

John Ross - 31 January 1796 [2/- for Bell and Mort Cloth]
John Ross - 13 September 1830 [3/- for Coffin]

Regards,
John

----------


## davelna

Hi John,

Many thanks. The John Ross of 1830 seems to fit.

Regards

David

----------


## Alastair Banks

Hi John

I'd be interested if there were any entries for the surnames BANKS and DUNNET.

Cheers

Alastair

----------


## Durran

Hi Alastair,

Banks first.

Andrew - 17 Sep 1795 [3/- for Coffin]
Andrew - 27 Apr 1827 [2/- for Bell & Mort Cloth]
child of Andrew - 10 May 1835 [3/- for Coffin]
David - 5 Nov 1819 [2/- for Bell & Mort Cloth]
Donald - 12 Jan 1836 [2/- for Bell & Mort Cloth]
Elizabeth (of Lochend) - Nov 1753 [buried]
Isobel (of Westside) - 14 May 1756 [buried]
Jean (a child) - 28 Oct 1753 [buried]
John (of Holland) - 5 Jan 1752 [buried]
John (of Westside) - 25 Apr 1842 [3/- for Coffin]
Malcolm - 26 Jan 1820 [2/- for Bell & Mort Cloth]
Malcolm - 18 Aug 1834 [3/- for Coffin]
Wife of David - 20 Nov 1813 [2/- for Bell & Mort Cloth]
Wife of Malcolm - 20 Mar 1795 [2/- for Bell & Mort Cloth]
William - 11 Oct 1834 [6d for Bell]

Dunnet to follow.

Regards,

John

----------


## Durran

Hi Alastair,

Following the list for Banks, now the surname Dunnet

Barbara (a child) - 6 Feb 1754 [buried]
child of Christian - 19 May 1822 [3/- for Coffin]
daughter of John - 16 Jul 1800 [2/- for Bell & Mort Cloth]
James - 4 May 1791 [1/6 for Mort Cloth]
K. - 15 May 1803 [1/6 for Mort Cloth]
child of Katherine (of Barrock) - 24 Mar 1753 [buried]
Margaret - 8 Aug 1829 [3/- for Coffin]
Marion - 24 May 1753 [buried]
Mother-in-law of John - 23 Mar 1800 [1/6 for Mort Cloth]
wife of G. - 1 Jan 1829 [2/- for Bell & Mort Cloth]

Dunnet or Durrant

Margaret - 29 Jun 1839 [6d for Bell]

Regards,

John

----------


## sateah

Thanks for your kind offer I am interested in finding all info I can on Alexander Trotter died as result of drowning in 1817 and his wife Jane Sinclair who died in1867 she remarried after alexander died so may come under name of manson thankyou for any info you can give to me there are my ggg grandparents

----------


## Tricia

Hi John
Me again -
You kindly looked at surname MORE etc for me.  Could I ask in any Johnston(e) listed. 
Thanks
Tricia

----------


## Durran

Hi Tricia,

Johnston:

Bell - 25 Nov 1820 [2/- for Bell + Mort Cloth]
child of David - 1 Feb 1831 [6d for Bell]
child of George - 1 Jan 1829 [6d for Bell]
Ester - 26 Jun 1799 - [1/6 for Mort Cloth]
Isobel (of Corsback) - 2 Feb 1754 [burial]
Isobel - 30 Nov 1819 [2/- for Bell + Mort Cloth]
wife of George - 20 Mar 1795 [2/- for Bell + Mort Cloth]

Johnstone:

David - 27 Sep 1826 [2/- for Bell + Mort Cloth]
George (of Brough) 7 Sep 1819 [2/- for Bell + Mort Cloth]
James - 20 May 1815 [2/- for Bell + Mort Cloth]
wife of William - 16 Jan 1815 [2/- for Bell + Mort Cloth]


Regards,
John

----------


## Durran

Hi Sateah,

No reference to Alexander Trotter. The list only goes up to 1846 so can't help with Jane.

Regards,
John

----------


## Tricia

thanks John.

----------


## humphreyjohn

Hello John
This is a wonderful initiative of yours. 
I wonder if there are any entries for Robertson/Robson/Robeson? Mainly from Greenland.
John

----------


## domino

Very interesting posting. Do you have anything on Ranaldon, Randleson or Ronaldson ? Thanks

----------


## Durran

John
Please contact me on my personal e-mail john.durham5@btinternet.com as all the Robertsons from Greenland are on my family tree. My great-grandmother was Elizabeth Robertson (1841-1920). We must have a family connection.
John

----------


## Durran

Hi Domino,

Three entries for you under Ranaldson

1 Oct 1802 - Alexander [2/- for Bell & Mort Cloth]
20 Mar 1828 - Wife of George, Brough [2/- for Bell & Mort Cloth]
1 Oct 1802 - Wife of John [2/- for Bell & Mort Cloth]

John

----------


## domino

John
Thank you very much for that. Will need to do a bit more research

----------


## r.rackstraw

Hi Domino
The 1836 Traill Estate map shows one croft at Brough occupied by G Ronn. and another croft occupied by Ronaldn. Both probably abbreviations for Ronaldson.

----------


## bulliemore

John:

Glad to see you are still out there still working hard.  Have you got any information on William GAIR (b. 28 Jan 1750) or his wife Isabella STEVEN or their children:
Isobel  (b. 1776)
George (b. 1786)
Donald (b. 1786)
James (b. 1788)
Robert (b. 1791)
Margaret (b. 1795)
Alexander (b. 1799)

Also the parents of William, Donald GEAR and Elizabeth HARROW, and William's brother Robert.

The name is spelt GEIR, GAIR and GEAR in the various refereces I have.

Regards

George Manson

----------


## Durran

George,

Many years since we last communicated. Peter became a father at long last at age 42! He met his partner Kirsty on the Internet and they have two children, Morgan aged 5 and Lily Grace, aged 2 next month.

As for your Gairs I only have two entries for you: -

12 Nov 1800 - wife of Donald Geir - 2/- for Bell & Mort Cloth
7 Mar 1821 - John Geir - 2/- for Bell & Mort Cloth

John

----------


## Mamie_2

Anything on Jannet Rosie who died in 1834 in Barrock I would think.
married to John Shearer

Mamie

----------


## Durran

Mamie,

You are in luck. She is entered simply as wife of John Shearer, Barrock. The payment of 2/- to cover the cost of a mortcloth and the ringing of the bell was recorded on 26 May 1834.

John

----------


## Mamie_2

Thanks very much John. I and a couple of others will be pleased with additonal information.

Now do you have anything on James Campbell, lived in Brough, married to Ann Mckay  died after 1825 and before 1841 I would think.

Mamie

----------


## Durran

Mamie,

You are on a roll. There is an entry in the Kirk Session Accounts for James Campbell dated 4th September 1839 for 2/- for a mortcloth and having the bell rung.

John

----------


## Mamie_2

thanks again John
Have to get lucky sometimes.

Mamie

----------


## yeamanrs

Hello
I am researching our family which we have traced to 1797 and a John Steven, recorded in his baptism registration in church as John Stivin, son of Magnus Steven), born about 1797 in Dunnet, Caithness. do you have any Steven/Stivin or Stephen burials recorded for Dunnet - if so I would be very interested in finding out more about Magnus Steven, from Nether GreenLand, who was baptized on the 22 March, 1761. His father was recorded as a John Stivin/Stephen. I think John was born about 1738, and married Elizabeth Dunnet. Thank you so much,

Ruth.(Missouri, USA)

----------


## Durran

Hi Ruth,

Was away at a family history conference over the weekend and have only now noticed your request. Yes, I do have some Stephen and one Steven entries, including your Magnus. Details as follows: -

9 May 1752: David Stephen of Dunnet - died
19 Oct 1754: David Stephen of Nether Greenland - died
27 Apr 1752: Janet Stephen of Upper Greenland - died
26 Jun 1836: Magnus Stephen - 6d to ring bell
4 May 1837: William Stephen - 6d to ring bell
28 Nov 1808: Widow of John Steven - burial

Regards,
John

----------


## phinchy

John, this is wonderful information. I am descended from Magnus Steven and Ann Nicol from Nether Greenland. I love the 6d information as it most likely records the death of Magnus. I am still delving into the 1700s history of Steven/Stephen in Dunnet.   Regard, Peter, Australia

----------


## domino

Magnus and Ann were my 4x Great uncle and aunt but I do not have anything on their children. Would appreciate any thing you would want to share

----------


## Durran

Peter,

Glad to be of help. You are right, the 6d entry in the Kirk Session Accounts for Dunnet for Magnus refers to the fee to ring the church bell on the day he was buried in the cemetery surrounding Dunnet Church. Like my 3xgreat grandfather, Donald Durran, Magnus would, for financial reasons, almost certainly not have a headstone erected to his memory in the churchyard. These Kirk Session records are a great help in resolving dates of death for Dunnet Parish. 

John

----------


## phinchy

Please private message me and I will seek to add to your tree. Peter

----------


## xstucker

Hello John,

I am looking for George Sutherland.  I believe that he died between 1851 and 1861 as far as I know and I believe that he might be buried their as he was living in Brough in the 1851 census.

Any help would be very gratefully received.

Thanks, Audrey

----------


## Durran

Hello Audrey,

My index only goes up to 1846. A website with a name like OddQuine has photographs of stones in Dunnet Cemetery. You could try there.

Regards, John

----------


## Oddquine

> Hello John,
> 
> I am looking for George Sutherland.  I believe that he died between 1851 and 1861 as far as I know and I believe that he might be buried their as he was living in Brough in the 1851 census.
> 
> Any help would be very gratefully received.
> 
> Thanks, Audrey





> Hello Audrey,
> 
> My index only goes up to 1846. A website with a name like OddQuine has  photographs of stones in Dunnet Cemetery. You could try there.
> 
> Regards, John


I don't have any George Sutherland stones on my site (so they must have been  illegible as I only uploaded photos on which I could read at least a name)...but I do have the Caithness MIs....and Dunnet only has three George Sutherlands.....one was practically illegible at the time of transcribing the info in the mid 1980s.

The MIs has, for that one....:- (Flat Stone (worn))__Geo Sutherland tenant Lyth died --.10.18 2/3?(?)aged 76? erected Family.

The others are :-  (Flat Stone)  George Sutherland, Barrock, died 3.1.1767 aged 70
and 
(Table Stone) Alexander Sutherland, farmer, Stangergill, died 5.1798 aged 71, wife Elizabeth Miller, died 11.1790 aged 67. Sons Henry, died Millhill 6.1840? aged 76? (wife Jean Lyal died 9.5.1809 aged 30), David, farmer, Tain, died7.4.1829 aged 72 (wife Anne Swanson died 11?.12.1837 aged 77.....sons George, farmer, Tain died 13.3.1860 aged 66 (wife Ann Robertson died 24.12.1853m Son James died 25.12.1858 aged 19))

There are a few George Sutherlands in Corsback, which was the cemetery which replaced  Dunnet  but none of those seem to coincide with your dates.

----------


## xstucker

John
       The George Sutherland I was looking for was born in 1766, and because of the entry in the 1852 census I know the connection between him and my great grandmother Barbara Lewis who was born in 1849,although the census record is confusing as it says great grandfather but was he Barbara Lewis' great grandfather or her mothers great grandfather. Her mother was Barbara Oag and her father died in Nova Scotia, but although there is a definite connection between the Oag's  and Sutherlands, I have yet to find a connection which I know exists between Barbara Lewis and the Spence family. Were there any Oag's or Spences in the records you have?

Regards Audrey.

----------


## nevergiveup

Hi Durran,
   Im looking for gravestone information on my gggggrandfather James Robeson or Robertson  born circa 1795  . Dont know when he died. Think they were from Canisbay/Stroma  area. On his son Davids death certificate it states James was a shoemaker. Any info you may have would be appreciated Thank you!

----------


## Durran

Hi,

My database has mainly Robertson or Robeson in Dunnet and none of the other Caithness parishes. I don't have a James, born c1795. You say that you have a death certificate for his son David. It must have his mother's name on it as well as his father.

John

----------


## nevergiveup

Thank you Durran for replying!  On Davids Dc it states his parents as James Robertson {Robeson} and Margaret Sutherland.David died in 1901 aged 66, so was born around 1835. Maybe James his father was born later than 1795 im guessing as i   just dont know! Hes got to be buried somewhere in the area!

----------


## Rosemary Skea

I found a James Robeson and Margaret Sutherland contracted in marriage 8th December 1801 in Canisbay and then the birth of a son John to them in Stroma on 12th November 1802.   I couldn't find any more children registered to them nor could I find the parents anywhere in Caithness in the 1841 census. If David was born @ 1835, I doubt if this couple would be his parents. Looking at the births registered to Robeson/Robson/Robertson in Canisbay  OPR, the majority of the parents were resident in Stroma. 

Rosemary

Free REG, Caithness

----------


## nevergiveup

Thank you Rosemary! Your info is exactly the conclusion ive come too. Davids first son was called James,presumably after his father as is Scottish tradition. His second son was Murdoch, which would be the mothers father?
 Maybe as someone suggested his parents were not married , its a mystery. On Davids death certificate it states that James was a shoemaker.

----------


## Moira Parker nee Baikie

HI,

I have just come accross this thread and wondered if you could look up Baikie for me. I'm interested in any George or John Baikie. 

Thanks

Moira

----------


## sgmcgregor

Moira,

I'm going to send you a private message about the Baikie family links that I have. I don't know if there will be any link between the families that we are researching, but it is "just on the possibility".

Regards,
Steven

----------


## Durran

Hi Moira,

There are 18 Baikie entries in the index. Those for George and John are as follows:-

George Baikie - 10 Dec 1805 (2/- Bell + Mortcloth)
John Baikie - 21 Mar 1799 (2/- Bell + Mortcloth)
John Baikie - 14 Jan 1831 (2/- Bell + Mortcloth)
Son of John Baikie - 26 Jun 1836 (6d Bell)
Wife of John Baikie - 14 Jan 1831 (1/6 Mortcloth)

John

----------


## Moira Parker nee Baikie

> Moira,
> 
> I'm going to send you a private message about the Baikie family links that I have. I don't know if there will be any link between the families that we are researching, but it is "just on the possibility".
> 
> Regards,
> Steven


Thank you for the message Steven.

I have PMd you back.

Moira

----------


## Moira Parker nee Baikie

> Hi Moira,
> 
> There are 18 Baikie entries in the index. Those for George and John are as follows:-
> 
> George Baikie - 10 Dec 1805 (2/- Bell + Mortcloth)
> John Baikie - 21 Mar 1799 (2/- Bell + Mortcloth)
> John Baikie - 14 Jan 1831 (2/- Bell + Mortcloth)
> Son of John Baikie - 26 Jun 1836 (6d Bell)
> Wife of John Baikie - 14 Jan 1831 (1/6 Mortcloth)
> ...


Thank you.

I will check to see if any of this ties in with my research.

Moira

----------


## marel

Hi John

I am looking for any info on Spence family

Thanks
Jacqui

----------


## marel

Hi John
Appreciate the generous offer Looking for any info on the Spence family

Regards
jacaui

----------


## Durran

Hi Jacqui,

Four entries for you.

11 Jan 1754 - James, a child
6 Feb 1819 - Sister of Richard, 2/- for a Mortcloth + Bell
24 Feb 1820 - Son of John, 6d for Bell
16 Dec 1815 - William, living in Ham, 3/- for Coffin

There was also a Spencer
23 Jan 1827 - B, 1/6 for Mortcloth

Regards, John

----------


## Mamie_2

James Robieson married Margaret Sutherland in Wick in 1798 might be another possible "nevergiveup"
and on the 1881 census the David you are looking at is at Thurso and birthplace is given as Wick. His birth could be as early as 1829 according to the various ages on the censuses.
County	Caithness-shire
Place	Wick
Church	Church of Scotland

RegisterNumber	
MarriageDate	12 Aug 1798
GroomForename	James
GroomSurname	ROBIESON
GroomAge	
GroomParish	
GroomCondition	
GroomOccupation	
GroomAbode	Wick
BrideForename	Margaret
BrideSurname	SUTHERLAND
BrideAge	
BrideParish	
BrideCondition	
BrideOccupation	
BrideAbode	Wick
GroomFatherForename	
GroomFatherSurname	
GroomFatherOccupation	
BrideFatherForename	
BrideFatherSurname	
BrideFatherOccupation	
WitnessOneForename	John
WitnessOneSurname	ROBIESON
WitnessTwoForename	Robert
WitnessTwoSurname	SUTHERLAND
Notes	
FileNumber	24773

Mamie

----------


## Ty_Ross

I've recently visited Dunnet cemetery and know of quite a few ancestors laid to rest there. Would you be so kind as to look up surnames Murray, Jack, Lyall, Clark. There are of course a lot of names in my tree, I hope I haven't asked for too much. Thank you , this has become an invaluable resource!

----------


## Durran

Hi there, Quite a few especially for the name Murray.

Clark: none

Jack:
24/03/1755 - Isobel / / Barrock
12/05/1817 - mother of Donald / Bell + Mort Cloth

Lyall:
08/08/1829 - Alexander / Coffin
26/09/1828 - Alexander /Funeral expenses
29/12/1808 - John / Bell + Mort Cloth / Mey
09/06/1815 - widow of John / Bell + Mort Cloth

Murray:
12/12/1836 - Anne / Coffin
15/03/1813 - daughter of William / Bell + Mort Cloth
16/01/1835 - James / Bell
21/05/1836 - James / Bell
10/03/1810 - James jnr / Bell + Mort Cloth / Lyth
23/07/1818 - Janet / Bell
31/03/1752 - Jean, a child / / Brough
04/02/1753 - John / / East Side of Dunnet
22/03/1833 - Margaret / Coffin
31/01/1796 - widow of Donald / Coffin
18/03/1836 - William / Coffin

----------


## cpo173

Hello John. Just come across your interesting thread and wondered if you have any info on Alsherson/Alexander family. 
1 Donald Alsherson b 1703, sons Donald b 1730, William b 1740, Alexander b 1746 and daughter Isobel b 1755. This is a long shot but any info would be gratefully recieved. 
Regards, George.

----------


## Durran

Hi George,

No luck, I am afraid. Not many 'A' entries, only Allan (14), Anderson (2), Andrew (2) and Angus (1).

Regards, John

----------


## longberry

Deleted Post

----------


## longberry

Deleted post

----------


## longberry

Hello John

Could you please look for the Shearer's in your documents?

Thanks Donald

----------


## Tyler_Ross

Just wanted to extend my sincere (and long overdue - I've had quite a time trying to log back into my old account) thanks for you looking into my request. I suspect that the entry "mother of Donald 1817" could be my Isobel (Paterson) Jack. Strange that there was no entry for Edward Lyall (sometimes Leal) in 1826, he and his wife Margaret (Sutherland) Lyall are both laid to rest at Dunnet Cemetery. In your experience, the wives are listed under their married surnames right? Thanks again!

----------


## Durran

Hi Donald,

Quite a few as you can see.

1797/10/01
Shearer
Alexander
Bell/Mort


1823/05/10?
Shearer
Barbara
Bell/Mort


1835/01/16
Shearer
child of Grizzell
Bell


1754/08/12
Shearer
Donald
Child
Rattar

1753/02/19
Shearer
Elizabeth
Child
Ham

1831/09/11
Shearer
Elspet
Bell


1752/01/22
Shearer
Elspeth

West Side Dunnet

1807/03/31
Shearer
Francis
Bell/Mort
Canisbay

1813/12/15
Shearer
George
Bell/Mort


1828/03/20
Shearer
George
Bell/Mort
Barrock

1829/05/12
Shearer
George
Bell


1800/07/10
Shearer
Hinny
Bell/Mort


1754/04/28
Shearer
Isobel
Child
Corsback

1815/03/29
Shearer
J
Bell/Mort


1752/04/15
Shearer
Jannet

East Side Dunnet

1794/10/07
Shearer
John
Bell/Mort


1753/02/06
Shearer
Katherine
Child
Dunnet

1816/08/20
Shearer
so of John
Bell/Mort
Mey

1834/05/26
Shearer
wi of John
Bell/Mort
Barrock

1834/08/14
Shearer or Skinner
so of George
Coffin



John

----------


## JenL

Hi John,  Any chance you have any information on Brotchie from pre-1800? Thanks ever so muchJen

----------


## Durran

Hi Jen,

These are the Brotchie entries in Dunnet. Only a couple prior to 1800. The Established Church was reluctant to record deaths for some reason.

1825/03/21
Brotchie
Anne
Bell


1812/04/20
Brotchie
Christian
Bell/Mort


1836/10/11
Brotchie
Elspet
Coffin


1836/10/11
Brotchie
Elspet
W Sheet


1836/10/11
Brotchie
Elspet
Bell/Mort


1752/01/24
Brotchie
James

West Side Dunnet

1754/08/21
Brotchie
John

Corsback

1804/12/02
Brotchie
John
Bell/Mort
Ratter

1839/06/29
Brotchie
Mary
Bell


1831/05/15
Brotchie
wi of George
Bell/Mort


1818/04/03
Brotchie
wi of William
Bell/Mort
Ratter

1812/10/18
Brotchie
William
Coffin


1814/10/08
Brotchie
William
Bell/Mort

----------


## JenL

Thanks John this is really helpful. I think Elspet might be in my tree (possible mother for the Francis I am hunting) so great to see her here.Thanks ever so much for your help Jen

----------


## Shandy

Where  was James Brodie  in Scarfskerry and its not spelled with a K  its Scarfskerry  Scarf  a cormorant sitting on a Rock skerry  which is in Scarfskerry

----------


## Durran

No extra information on the entry, simply noted that James Brodie lived in Scarfskerry

----------


## janej

Hello John -

What a thoughtful offer.  Could you look up Alexander Miller please?  Crofter, Dunnet around about 1800 (?).  Thank you,  Jane

----------

